# Are medion computers any good?



## topgear (Feb 1, 2010)

I really want to buy this because of it's fantastic value for money, but, i'm a bit unsure as it's from argos and would like to know a bit about it. can anyone give me anymore info on it? first hand reviewa? the full product would be good for a start!

Thanks!

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5082779.htm


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I would not think that any system that is "Excluded from our 30day Money Back Gaurantee" is something to stay away from.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah, whatever, some actual help would be nice you know...


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

There are thousands of computer configs... if you're looking for a specific review for that computer, use google. Most likely not, so you go with a general review who the computer company.

how good is the warranty? Medion is a crap brand in the USA... don't see it being anything special.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

With out having the information about the Motherboard Other than it accepts an i3 processor and has an intel chipset, no information regarding the Power Supply it is hard to make any recommendations. The brand is Medion, Argos is just the reseller. Also as far as Value goes I do not know what the market for such systems in the UK is.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2010)

around the internet I've found very mixed reviews, some say utter rubbish, and others brilliant bargains.
I have no questions of doubt about the value for money, for just £500 you get 1000gb of HDD, 4gb RAM, HD graphics, a new intel i3 processor and a 22inch 1080p monitor.

but what I'm worried about is quality and reliability, you only get a years warranty with the company and there have been some complaints about motherboard failures and bad company service. on the other hand though, people have said about excellent reliability after many years and praise about medions quality repair service, so I dont know what to think!

plus, these reviews are all from 2007 and below, not a single one about medions in 2010/2009. so if anyone can give any info or first had experiences i would be very gratefull! so please help!

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/pa


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you want quality and reliability, then either build the system yourself with quality parts OR buy the parts and have a shop do the assembly for you. Pre-built systems ie dell, hp, gateway, etc do not use high end parts. There are some exceptions like dells enterprise servers or alienware computers however for the most part, systems you buy are at best a compromise.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I agrea with Crjdriver, Even if manufactures claim to have quality parts they usually have a PSU or motherboard that isn't as good quality as people don't often check what brand those parts are. These parts are arguably supposed to be the best quality parts to keep voltages stable and make the cpu and ram last longer and run stable


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Dustyjay... Think of Medion as a bit cheaper version of an Acer or an emachine. Acer is okay... most of their stuff is stuff with their name glued to the front.

For a prebuilt... I'd go with something else...
£529 Dell http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/t...nspiron-580-D005810?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
Same i3 CPU, standard small 300w Dell PSU, ATI 5450 graphics card , 1TB / 4GB.
Then add £180 for a 23" monitor (save £10 for 21" model). total = £709

Like any other standard low-end prebuilt, the PSU would have to be replaced if a real gaming card is needed.

Another option: Dell Inspiron 570 : AMD X4 630 / 6GB / 630GB HD / GeForce 310 = £579
http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/hom...70/pd.aspx?refid=inspiron-570&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1 Includes a 20" monitor £638 with 23" monitor.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

My personal experience with Acer computers has not been favorable, however I have had good luck with Acer LCD Monitors. Acer Group includes Acer, Gateway, eMachines, and Packard Bell. Medion Computers may be a rebranded system manufactured by one of the Acer Group. To be honest I have only ever seen one Medion Computer over the period of more than 20 years and that was with in the last year. and that was at an E-cycling center that I sometimes volunteer with. It was stripped and shipped for recycling no parts were kept as I remember.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

I've only got one customer who owns a Medion. It's just over 3 years old and I'm not impressed by the quality of hardware. Of course it is 3 years old, and product quality from most manufacturers fluctuates over time. Still, I can't imagine that I'd ever recommend one of these systems.

As a small system builder, I always suggest you look for a local system builder first. Talk to them about what you want your system to do, what your priorities and budget are, and see what kind of builds they offer you. Check out reviews for the components they suggest and talk about them with the builder. Compare their pricing for a completed system with what they'd charge to build with your parts.

This isn't like the ancient days, and just about anyone who can turn a screwdriver can assemble a system with current hardware. My advice if you go DIY is stick with middle of the road performance, but good quality hardware on your first build. Especially, don't cut corners on the power supply.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Medion is German owned... but yeah, there is a high chance that they get their systems from Acer Group but with an even cheaper case. Lets see, they "make' sell Karaoke players, phones, digital cameras, camcorder, TVs, radio, audio- stereo, toasters, coffee makers, scales, power tools, speakers, Record players, mice, GPS, etc...

And for various reasons, they have sub-brands as well... all the other stuff doesn't really matter, but when it comes to computers, I think that is the worst... their site is substandard for support, products and info... their products page is empty.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

I think current Acer systems are pretty good, even if the older ones were junk. Gateway and e-Machines are sort of the step children these days. Medions are, I believe still built by an independent company in Germany. And I really don't think I'd buy a Medion based on my very limited experience. But I covered that on another thread. Topgear, no matter how many threads you start, and how many times you ask, I just don't think you're going to get a rip-roaring endorsement for Medion. It's just too small a brand with too limited distribution for most professionals to have significant experience with it.

However, what I can tell you is that no small company can offer you a cheaper price than a big one for the same quality of hardware. What I pay for an OEM copy of Windows alone is something like 3 times what Dell pays for Windows _and _Office. If the deal looks too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Why start another thread about the same computer? http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/914891-anyone-know-anything-abou-pc.html

topgear, you are trying to justify the purchase of a low-cost computer, even saying 'utter rubbish, and others brilliant bargains." yeah, thats a hint.. the phrase "quality and reliability" doesn't seem to be used much. You've asked for our opinion and you don't seem to like it. There are reasons why Dell & HP sells computers for a bit more money. The ones I linked to on Dell includes an upgraded video card.

As much as I DON'T like Dells... the quality of the Dell and their support is easily superior over Medion. If your budget is only 500... then get a slower model Dell, the performance is marginally slower but it should last 1~5 years longer. If a £500 PC lasts a year and fails, you may spend £300~£500 to replace the computer.

You have choices... it won't have any effect on anyone else.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've merged the two threads together, please continue with this one thread.

There's Medion PC's here in Canada too, probably the same brand I would think. The quality isn't there, they are or were sold by FutureShop I believe.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2010)

i know i'm being stubbon but i'm just like that and i need one final verdict. i read that they've been voted 'PC brand of the year'. but for value for money or reliability? so please, just one final verdict.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Final verdict? You get what you pay for. Medion have been selling computers for a while, and from the ones I have seen they are little better or worse than most others. Systems do go wrong, its a fact of life, no matter who makes them. I know 3 people with Medions, and all use them for general use, none has a problem yet. 
For the money, its good. With UK prices as they are, I doubt you will find much else that is actually better. Compilers links to similar systems are more expensive, considering you get a monitor.
Medio do NOT make the best computers, and no, the quality is not the best,. However for that price, I would be pressed to buy and build a similar system. If you want something that will be good for general use, then fire away. 

Oh, and as for thr guarantee, you actually get a 2 year guarantee. All goods within the EEC carry a mandatory 2 year guarantee, although most will not give you that info. Euro law can sometimes be a good thing LOL

So- my verdict, for what its worth, its not a bad buy. No, not top build, but for the money, good. Your call


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Final verdict on what? There is almost no such thing other than if someone is dead or alive... or an exact accurate spec. Does it have an intel CPU, 4GB RAM, 1TB drive... yes - Final verdict. Is the quality of the PSU, motherboard, RAM top notch... most likely not.

Does Lenovo and apple make the best notebooks in the world? Final verdict... yes... er sometimes... in general yes. I sell ThinkPads and yet today looks like I'll be dealing with a dud $1800 notebook. Still, they are better than HP and most Dell units.

You get what you pay for.... sometimes. People had spend $600~1000 on Pentium4 CPUs when an AMD64 was faster for 1/4 the price... but thats a different and old variable.

If the Medion lasts 2 years and that is acceptable to you, then its good.


----------

